# Anyone else going to wk and any magic tips to avoid loosing the embies?



## lisanneg (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all.. Hoping you can give me some help/ reassurance?? I had 2 grade 2 embies transferred on Fri... we're over the moon to get this far after 2 failed cycles (1 cancelled due to poor response and the 2nd failed to fertilise).. this is our last try so I want to do everything I can to help it along. I have 2 questions:

Tips to help embies along??:

Have been following the Zita West recommends re supplements but stopped on day of transfer.. now just eating healthy and eating Brazil nuts for selenium. Am also caffeine, alcohol, crap food etc free.

Oh and I'm having weekly acupuncture since start of stimming.

Anything else I can do, eat, dances I can do to the goddess.. whatever to help this along??

Working during 2ww:

First 3 days after transfer I'm trying to lye about, read, generally chill as much as possible. I also have a week off wk and will chill for the week as well. 

Then I go back to work.. am a university lecturer so don't need to stand for ages, or carry heavy things etc.. I figure as long as I try not to stress out it might be a good distraction from the 2ww neurosis (which is already kicking in big time!!)

Any thoughts or tips??

Thanks ladies.. it's so weird.. I feel really happy and excited to get this far.. but the dread of what might happen is there in equal measure!!

L


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hello L 

Wishing you lots of luck with your 2ww hun. From what you have said in your post you are already doing everything possible         

As for work, some people do and get BFP's and some people don't and get BfP's - I think the general rule is that as long as you don't overdo things, you won't go far wrong!

Some very wise people once told me that your uterus is like a very very sticky jammy donut, and once those little embies have been transferred into the uterus, it is impossible for them to "fall out"

I am sending you lots of         and hope that your embies are snuggling in nicely for the long haul!

Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## Praline (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello L,
It's really a bit out of our control during the 2ww - you've already done all you can! my advice is just to live life as normal. Research has shown that bed rest or inactivity doesn't help implantation. My experience is that too much chilling actually drove me crazy and even more depressed to get a BFN. My lovely daughter is now 2 years old. During my 2ww with her, I flew out to China the day after ET for a stressful project, ate badly, slept badly, visited a factory, lifted heavy luggage and was sure all hope was lost till I got the BFP... a miracle.

In other cycles, I did all "right" things and still got a BFN!

I wish you all the best
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I agree with the other ladies, sounds like you've got some good little embies there and you're already doing the right things 

Whilst you don't want to overheat or raise your body temperature too much, do keep your back and belly covered and warm....I've not had acupuncture for a while now but did have it weekly sessions for several years...my acupuncturist told me that in Chinese medicine they see fertility problems as having a "cold womb" so whilst raising body temp isn't embie friendly (so no hot baths, saunas etc), just ensuring back/belly is covered and warm is supposed to help blood flow, which in turn may aid implantation.

Drink plenty of water/fluids and keep up levels of protein...and seems like you're eating healthily 

To be honest, there's not much that we can do as it's now all out of our control and down to nature but keep the positive thinking, visualise your embies growing and snuggling in for the duration 

As Praline says, some women carry on as normal and may do all the "wrong things" (so to speak, IYKWIM) and get BFPs....others rest up completely and do all the "right things" and get BFN  

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi L

Someone told me to only think positive things, do things which make you smile, watch comedy on the TV (laughter is better than stressing and passes the time quicker) - she had loads of BFN's and now has a 2yr DD

I took time off work last time and sat stressing for the 2ww and although it was a BFP, it was later a MC and I was still at home   so the jury is out on whether working makes a difference..... I am having ET tomorrow and resting for a couple of days then will be doing some work from home.

Otherwise sounds like you're doing all the "right" things.  I'm in Northants also and will be at home after ET so feel free to PM me if you like


Izzy


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi L,

Last time I sat at home, watched TV, went out for lunch, had massages etc and got a BFP.  

This time I have an 18 month old to look after, so I've been running about, crawling on the floor, picking him up, dancing, bending over the bath, bending over to put him in his cot etc etc.  I test on Thursday, so we'll find out then whether it makes any difference.  The best thing about this time is I've not had the time to sit and think about every twinge/feeling I have, so hoping that is relaxing me a bit.

Hope it works for you - will be checking back to find out how you get on.

Good Luck 

Katy x


----------



## lisanneg (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks all... some really reassuring words out there.. yeah I'm doing some work from hm this week  and then back to wk with all my new students that should keep me occupied.. and I think therefore a little more chilled out!!

Miss TC.. yeah the doc. that did my transfer said that my womb is like a jam sandwich at this stage so embies v secure.. funny how these obstetricians seems to be focused on jam donuts and sandwich's..IVF must be hungry wk!!

Praline.. good to hear your experience.. I'm off to Istanbul to teach for a few days.. but not for a month, I was a little anxious.. it's easy to forget that people carry pregnancies through incedible physical stresses.. 

Izzy good luck with your transfer and when I pop on during the week I'll see if you're around..

Good luck all.. fingers and toes crossed!!

L


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies

So pleased to read the donut/sandwich analogies as we had ET today and I have been lying down since we got home bar 2 trips to the loo and 2 to the kitchen (it is hungry work!!!) and I have been worrying in case they fall out too.   

My OTD is 13th October - when is yours?

L
xxxx


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Lentil

Snap - my ET was today too although my OTD is *MILES* later on the 19th

I have been on the sofa this aft too with a chick flick and only 2 kitchen/loo trips!!

 

Hi to everyone else

Izzy


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Izzy - loads of luck for 19th sweety        did you have a 2 or 3 day transfer? and do you use HPT or blood test? xxxx


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey

3 day trf and blood test

 for you too


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

take care xxxx

L
xxx


----------



## lisanneg (Sep 30, 2008)

my blood test is the 16th... will just have to resist the temptation next week for the dreaded pee sticks!!

L


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

ooh blimey we 3 are 3 days apart then - I am going nowhere near the peesticks - They have given me too much bad news over the last 6 1/2 years   
xxx


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Lisanneg

Well now starting my 2ww and although I've been on the sofa all aft, i'm getting itchy feet and it's only the start... 

Hope you're ok

Izzy


----------



## lisanneg (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes.. I'm useless at 'relaxing'.. worked on my computer all day yesterday, have a bit more paper wk to do today.. but am going to go and have lunch and poke about the shops in my closest Market town... but can't actually traipse around too much as still sore from the egg collection.. if I do too much it gets quite uncomfortable.. so that's probably good as it forces me to at least sit down.. It must be v uncomfortable for you ladies who have been able to produce a good amount of eggs??

Izzybear you said you were Nothants based.. did you go to CARE Northants?? 

Lentil.. yes am unsure about whether I'll do the dreaded pee-stick.. seems to be too many reasons it may give you a false result.. what with the progesterone and the HcG injection.. will see!!

Sending positive thuoghts your ways!!

L


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

Izzyb - Hope you are taking it easy sweety. 

Lisan - Shopping sounds good.

AFM DH is being a superstar bringing me crumpets and tea (didnt drink the tea but explained caffeine not good in 2ww so I got an Orange Juice instead!) and I have been ordered on the sofa again today to work. I am so not stressed about work though and have managed to switch off whilst still getting things done.

Quite hapy at the moment as I know its too early to know anything so just trying to relax and enjoy being pupo while I can. 

L
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisanneg (Sep 30, 2008)

actually I'm finding that chewing through some of the admin chores I've got is good therapy.. stops me from getting neurotic.. but yes as it's still so early I'm not too stressed out yet.. a little irritable though with is the progesterone I think... I can't do without my cuppa so have been drinking decaff tea and coffee since I started stimming.. the decaf coffee is ok.. the decaf tea however is mingeing!!   The things we do!!

L


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Lisan - sounds like a good plan. Prob for me with decaf is that I forget and then would just have a normal one without realising so best stay away totally for me! 
xx


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Lisa & Lentil Hope you're both ok.  

Have been for my acupuncture this morning so nice and chilled, have to admit I spent ages on the net yesterday looking up embryo results.  Ended up giving myself a good talking to and stopped before I got too obsessed 

I had planned to do some work from home but haven't got to it yet.....Having some friends round later for a cuppa - I am on the decaff T&C - may just serve them that as nobody knows this time that we've been   !!!

Had a brill sleep last night - probably shattered from the night before when I didn't sleep much at all. Tossing and turning allnight and also p'ing for the olympics (it was just nerves but told DH that he had better get used to it as if all goes well   then it will only get worse!!

Lisa I didn't go to Care Northampton but it was one of my options. My friend went there and spoke highly of them.  I opted for Bourn.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Izzy - do you know I slept so soundly last night and the first time for a couple of weeks I havent been awake at 6am!! I could have stayed there! 

I bet your friends wont know its decaf!
L
xxx


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Lentil  It must be that we need the rest now we are PUPO!!

Gotta go as friends due any minute - catch you later

Byeeeee


----------



## Praline (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Lisanneg
Just popped in to see how you are doing. my 2ww is over (at least for now) as I got a   . Just posted on the "bun in the oven" board. over the moon.  I made the mistake of testing early at home with the pee sticks, don't try it!  Anyway, wanted to share with you what I did this time round (in addition to Estradiol and progestrone though I don't know if it helped my embie to stick:
- had acupuncture 1 just before ET and 1 just after plus one on Day 6 (since conception)
- aspirin (1st time taking this)
- Prednisolone (1st time taking this)
In addition, I had extra blood tests after ET to ensure that my E2 levels were ok, they suddenly crashed the last cycle. I didn't travel and didn't exercise (due to lack of time).

Hugs xx and all the best.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Praline - Congrats!!! xxxx


----------



## lisanneg (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Praline... what fab news   hurrah!!.. thanks for the tips!! am doing the acupuncture and swear that it minimised at least my side effects.. previous IVF's last year I was a looney.. but am calm like zen this time, apart from 2ww is starting to get to me.. think I will take your advice and avoid the pee stick.. I think you got a BFN when you did it??

Izzybear.. know what you mean about looking up results.. did that yesterday too (justified I think by new HFEA stats. coming out).. happy to see my clinic best in region for my age grp.. not surprised to see clinic I was at last year is the poorest in the region... if only I'd known I could have transferred within the NHS.. nevermind..

back from shopping.. didn't buy a thing!! mega self control!!

Hiya Carla13 5 days to go.. bloody hell!!

Lentil you must be nearly due for your test??


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Lisa - thats willlpower! OTD is 13th and I have been called to a meeting for work on 14th


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi everyone

Praline Congrats on your BFP

Carla, 9 days in is good, past the midway mark!



lisanneg said:


> Izzybear.. know what you mean about looking up results.. did that yesterday too (justified I think by new HFEA stats. coming out).. happy to see my clinic best in region for my age grp.. not surprised to see clinic I was at last year is the poorest in the region... if only I'd known I could have transferred within the NHS.. nevermind..


Lisa - good news about your new clinic, sounds like you had a bad experience at the previous. I was looking more at embryo stats based on my trf yesterday, didn't feel they were as good as fresh cycle but getting over it now.

Also less shopping now means more to spend when we all need bigger clothes 

Izzy


----------



## lisanneg (Sep 30, 2008)

Lentil... might be good to go to wk meeting on the 14th... for me I find wk a great distraction.. 

Izzy.. Zita West reckons that she's seen BFP's from all embie grades.. I reckon the variables are all so individual that the stats don't mean much (she says after spending 2 hrs looking them up this morn!!)

I will need much bloody bigger clothes!! never did get around to losing that stone before starting tx.. if I am preggers I will become a dweeble!

a friend from oz just said she was sending me a spiritual cloud.. which involves visualising me in a cloud of fairy floss.. I love this image!! wishing you all clouds of fairy floss!!

L


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Thinking about the fairy floss cloud - DH says I've been in cloud cuckoo land since starting the drugs!!


lisanneg said:


> wishing you all clouds of fairy floss!!


I second that -Clouds all round


----------



## Praline (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks ladies! Hope you all will get your BFPs soon too!

Lisanneg - yeah the pee stick said BFN (and it was supposed to be the ones which allow early testing) but the blood test said positive. I probably insulted my doctor by asking her 5 times "are you sure I'm pregnant?"  

And join the club - I'm still carrying my extra stone as well... in all the wrong places too...plus the progestrone makes me constipated (sorry TMI) so I feel even more sluggish.

My acupuncture centre has weight loss programs too. Maybe I should have asked her to stick extra needles in me during the fertility treatments!!! 

xx


----------



## carla13 (Oct 6, 2009)

That's wonderful news, praline! How many days following fertilisation did they do the blood test? I'm just wondering about trying to get a blood test done a but earlier... I'm on day 10 now since eggs fertilised and am crawling the Walls! Can't seem to focus on much else ( aside from food of course!). Hope the rest of you ladies are getting on ok. Might go to chat at 1pm. Anyone tried it? X


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Carla - I hadnt but might pop in too   xxx


----------



## Praline (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Carla,
In the past I was tested on Day 14/15 after fertilisation, but this time my doctor was going away for a lecture, so she told me to come in on Day 12 (which I think is the earliest you can do it). Had I known this I would have asked for a Day 12 blood test for all previous attempts!! I had a day 3 embryo (had day 2 in the past), so this was my shortest 2ww ever!

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## lisanneg (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all... hope your 2ww is going well... last day of my week off today.. looking forward to going back to wk on Monday.. will keep my mind off things... that is such a salutary tale Carla about the pee stick.. can't believe it was BFN for you on the same day your blood test said BFP!!.. and yes completelyb relate to the progesterone making you 'bunged up'.. not fun.. and I think if it is BFP you have to keep taking it for a while??

Re. the extra stone.. tis a bummer.. esp. as I am only 5ft 2.. but I figure if it BFN I will go on mega exercise/ diet kick and if BFP I'll worry about it in a year's time!! 

L


----------



## carla13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Lentil - only 3 days to go for you! (not including today!)  and Lisa, you must be on day 9 now of 2WW, so hope you're still feeling positive!  
I'm now on day 12 of 2ww and wish oh wish that I was going in today for my test!  Why does it have to be Monday?  Why why??  Praline had a blood test on day 12 - I wonder if I can push my clinic into doing one of those for me - what do you think?  AGGHHHH!  I'm embarrassed in a way to ask, like I'm being like a 6 yr old who can't wait until Christmas morning to open her pressies!!!
Just found out last night that OH will NOT be coming with me to get results on Monday morning, which I'm a bit gutted about!  I'm a bit scared about getting a BFN on my own and then having to drive back etc!  Perhaps I need to ask someone else to come with me...  Sister-in-law maybe?
Well, take care, guys!!


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Carla - 4 more sleeps!! lol 

Are you having a blood test at the clinc? xxx


----------



## lisanneg (Sep 30, 2008)

hey guys.. Carla13 if I were you I'd ask them if they'll give you a day 12 test.. you've nothing to loose.. and I'd definately get someone to come along with you to the test!!.. althuogh having said that I realise I'm not following my own advice and will be at wk next fri when I find out 

off for acupuncture this arv.. can't wait!!

L


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Lisa and Carla - You are both very brave - I am working from home that day and I am dreading that if we get a BFN - but keeping the PMA of course I know it wont be that for any of us and we will all be just fine       .
L
xxxxx


----------



## lisanneg (Sep 30, 2008)

> but keeping the PMA of course I know it wont be that for any of us and we will all be just fine


Absolutely!!


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

OMG this week the time seems to be going so quickly - famous last words!!

Can't wait for you ladies to get your   cos then i'll be next    OTD 19th and counting

Izzy


----------



## Praline (Sep 6, 2005)

Ladies, just wanted to say that I had a FET so  did not take the HCG injection, therefore the Day 12 blood test was possible. It probably would not work for a fresh IVF transfer.

Fingers crossed for all of you! xx


----------



## lisanneg (Sep 30, 2008)

just had acupuncture.. almost all in the ears.. ouch!!

are any of you guys struggling with the progesterone?? is making me v  .. poor DP.. and boy do I have sore kidneys.. and the worst is I just struggled to get my jeans done up.. feel like a gerbil!!

off blackberry picking this weekend.. before they all go off... need to get this a new season store of jam in... cooking therapy I call it  

L


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

Praline - with no HCG jab i think you can pretty much celebrate a BFP!!! Have you re tested now?   

Lisanneg - I have heard of auricular acupuncture,...sounds painful! Good luck with blackberrying. When is OTD?    

Carla -      for tomoworrow!!

Izzyb - How are you sweety   

Hope everyone is having a nice chilled weekend.
L
xxxx


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Lisanneg - I have ordinary acupuncture but my lady does auricular (the thought makes me squeamish as I have sensitive ears) but if it works for you then thats good 

Carla -   for tomorrow

Lentil - only 2 more sleeps!!

Have only just changed out of PJs today, proper lazy day.  Doing nothing is tiring work    

Izzy
x


----------



## carla13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Just to let you know we got a BFP this morning!! Good luck to everyone else! Hugs! Love Carla x


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Huge cograts Carla!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Praline (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow congratulations! I'm having my first scan this Friday so fingers crossed... just a bit paranoid that something can happen in between.


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Carla

Thats fantastic news - congrats

Izzy
x


----------



## lisanneg (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Carla, that's awesome news!!! 

L


----------



## carla13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! Still on cloud 9 but in lots of discomfort still due to ohss and af type pains. Clinic said not to worry but to get signed off work if too hard. Lentil, good luck for tomorrow! I have everything crossed for you! If it's any comfort to ladies in 2ww, we were convinced it was a bfn as I've had af pains since thurs and was really hormonal on fri - tears and tears and tears like you've never seen the like!! Good luck everyone!! Love Carla x


----------



## lisanneg (Sep 30, 2008)

just goes to show doesn't it.. you never know!!.. 

I can't believe I still have ohss type pains almost 2 weeks now after EC.. glad to be back at wk today though.. keeps my mind off it all... what mind I have left that is.. seem to have completely lost the capacity for memory and am wandering around forgetting what I'm doing like a 90 year old.. must be all the drugs!

Hey Lentil.. I think you're tomorrow... good luck!! I hope you're feeling ok about it!
 
L


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Lentil - all the best for tomorrow


Izzy


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Lentil

     
   
   

x


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you all so much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx We are so happy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx You will all get here too one day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Lisanneg



Got everything crossed for you

Izzy
x


----------



## lisanneg (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Lentil!!! What fab news... congratulations 

Thanks for tommorrow Izzy.. have resisted doing the pee test.. fingers and everything else and triple crossed!!

L


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Lets keep the BFP's going


----------



## lisanneg (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry to break the cycle of success girls, but our news today was a BFN. A bit dissappointing but I'm ok as we've already started the process for getting approved as adoptors and we're feeling quite positive about that.

I wish all of you all the best with your BFP's.

Izzy fingers tripled crosed for your test on Monday!!  

L


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Lisa

So sorry for your news today.  Its good you've got the adoptors process as a positive to focus on, and I really wish you all the very best.

Take care of yourselves and thanks for the   for monday


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

LISANEG XXXX


----------



## Praline (Sep 6, 2005)

Lisa, I'm so sorry to hear your news, but it's great that you have other options. My cousin and husband adopted a brand new baby boy last year, after years of failed IVF, and everyone loves him to bits, there is no difference to a biological child.
I wish you all success in your adoption route.

XXX


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

BFN for us too  

All the best to everyone else

Izzy
x


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Izzybear I am so sorry


----------



## lisanneg (Sep 30, 2008)

Izzy what a bummer I had all my fingers and toes crossed for you.. big hugs  

L


----------



## Izzybear (Aug 4, 2009)

Cheers guys

Going to have a think about what comes next.............maybe see you again on here some time!

Izzy


----------

